# G Gauge Outdoor Crossing



## Matison (12 mo ago)

I keep changing the location of where to put my G gauge railway outside when I lay the track next spring, because I have not come up with good solutions for the crossing(s). Ll 

Whether it is at a gate or a driveway or a place where I need to get through with a mower, I haven’t found a way to deal with how to cross these areas without damaging the track. I’m sure that my riding mower would eventually squash or crack the track after running over it once or twice per week, and same goes for the car in the driveway. There is no place to put it where there would not be at least one crossing.

I thought about elevating the track to 7 feet high, but at a 3% or 4% grade, I don’t have the room to go that high and then back down again, unless the whole track becomes a lead-up to the crossing, which I do not want. As it is, 50% of the track will be elevated on 24” trestles. I am trying to make 100+ bents this winter, but only have made 22 so far.

If anyone has any creative ideas for exterior crossings, please let me know. I can probably get away with one if it is approximately five feet wide. Track continuity is a concern.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

If your crossing areas had the track running through a half inch deep cut would that be high enough to keep wheels off the track but still allow trains to pass through? Or what if you made a metal crossing and replaced enough ties with metal so that the ties were slightly below the metal? I would think a crossing made of metal (steel) with the rails slightly below the metal would give plenty of support to vehicles such that they don't touch the rails.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I have seen this done when I was back in G scale. If memory serves me correctly,(BIG if), as was stated above, some type of graded raised material higher than the rails, similar to a saddle on a doorway floor or a speed bump with the track between both sides, was used to allow vehicles to pass over the tracks. It may or may not have been metal but I'm fairly sure no ties were replaced on the tracks themselves. Good luck.


----------



## Matison (12 mo ago)

I’m glad that I asked. By sinking the track slightly and putting steel guards slightly above grade, this should work. Or a tunnel. I kept thinking high, when the answer is low. Thank you!!!


----------

